# What next for my prepper arsenal?



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Along with other things I'm doing to prepare (including reloading), I've been adding to my gun collection in the last few years. What I'm trying to do is cover my bases so that I have something in the safe for most situations I might encounter. What I have so far:

- Mini 14 (223/556)
- two 9mm, one 45ACP handguns
- 22lr rifle
- 22lr revolver

The question is where next to go. A lot of people will probably suggest a shotgun is the obvious missing item, and that's probably true. Another possibility would probably be a bolt rifle for hunting. But I can't seem to get excited about either idea. Instead, I keep looking at how cheap AR's are right now and wonder if that might make sense for the next purchase. No doubt it would duplicate much of what the Mini 14 offers, but I could always sell that down the road.

Anyway, I'm just wondering what people think on this subject.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I would say go with a shot gun with a barrel that can be switched out with a rifled barrel. Basically you can hit a hunting firearm and close quarters home defense. 

AR is always a safe choice... but since you have the Mini14 I would go with either the shotgun as listed above or the bolt rifle to increase distance shooting/range.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

ditto on the shotty. Make it as mean as you can. Remember -- even if you NEVER see the balloon go up, you still need home defense, and nothing beats a good pump 12 ga for that. Middle of the night encounters is what I worry about most. That is why I have this mounted on it:

1100 lumens -- flat out blinding. You click it on flashing instead of solid beam, and your intruder is one confused and blind MF.

Streamlight ProTac HL3 1,100 Lumen Tactical Flashlight


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Every time you add a new caliber, you're diversifying your portfolio. This is good, because you gain new experience; this is also bad, because you have a larger variety of ammunition, cleaning tools and spare parts to stock up on.

You already have a Mini14 in one of the most common, inexpensive and (some may argue) effective calibers available. I'd recommend going with the AR. If one weapon fails, you can easily switch to the other while still using the same ammunition, and while most of us can pick up a new gun and figure out it's operation on our own, you will never be as efficient with a weapon you have never fired before. 

They aren't perfect, but no carbine available is. If it all goes to hell, there will be a lot of M4s, HK416s, M16A4s, MK 18s and AR 15s out there. It may be a good time to become acquainted.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

For my prepper arsenal? Nothing, I am set.

For my personal collection? Dunno, what have you got to sell/trade


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarkus said:


> Along with other things I'm doing to prepare (including reloading), I've been adding to my gun collection in the last few years. What I'm trying to do is cover my bases so that I have something in the safe for most situations I might encounter. What I have so far:
> 
> - Mini 14 (223/556)
> - two 9mm, one 45ACP handguns
> ...


Based on what you have so far, I'd get the shotgun. Then the AR, then the bolt action large caliber, then...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe a larger caliber rifle .308 ?and/or a 12GA shotgun or both


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Based on what you have so far, I'd get the shotgun. Then the AR, then the bolt action large caliber, then...


Just don't get a Mossberg.

Why, you ask? Well Denton owns and swears by them. That should be enough of an answer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like to keep to as few different calibers as possible and the same weapon for the same caliber. If one arm goes down, I have replacement parts to use for the one that works. While typically I would lean for the shot gun, trying an AR to see if you like it as well or better than a mini 14 may be a good idea. Sell the one you don't like and buy a second of the one you do like. A scoped hunting rifle if hunting is in your survival plan and a shot gun (12 gauge has the most ammo selections) for close in self defense and hunting would be something to also consider.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Just don't get a Mossberg.
> 
> Why, you ask? Well Denton owns and swears by them. That should be enough of an answer.


He's joking of course. The Mossberg 590 SP or 590A1 is the cat's ass in terms of bang for the buck.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I would suggest a long rifle, chambered in 30-06, for food and long distance defense.

Save your money and buy used. I found a mint condition 1959 Remington 740 Woodmaster at my LGS for $200 w/ 3 mags. I added a deceleration pad and scope.

The 30-06 ammo is widely available, especially mil-surp. I use Kynock mil-surp from the 50's with no issues.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone needs a 30 caliber centerfire rifle. 30-30, 30-06, 308. You can not go wrong with a Winchester or Marlin lever action 30-30.

I like history, and by extension, old guns. I have been buying for many years, and have "a few".

Prepperdogs posted his before I finished mine, so let me add - my Remington 7400, which is simply a later model of his 740, cost me $300 used. It's not a battle rifle, it's a hunting rifle. And it has a very high Fondle Factor. Plus, it is 30-06, America's Caliber!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Just don't get a Mossberg.
> 
> Why, you ask? Well Denton owns and swears by them. That should be enough of an answer.


I would haul off and punch you in your monkey-face if I weren't such a kind, humble and peaceful sort of man.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> I would haul off and punch you in your monkey-face if I weren't such a kind, humble and peaceful sort of man.


And because you own a Mossberg, which would probably break if any violence occurred within 30 yards.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A 12 gauge, pump action shotgun is a basic staple of any well rounded arsenal. It, just like any other firearm, is a tool. It has a purpose. Ever try bird hunting with a rifle?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn id say the max effective range of my 870 three inch was about 15 feet. But if anyone gets within fifteen feet youd be good. Now am I saying a shotgun is useless? Absolutely not. But I see them as very over rated.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> Damn id say the max effective range of my 870 three inch was about 15 feet. But if anyone gets within fifteen feet youd be good. Now am I saying a shotgun is useless? Absolutely not. But I see them as very over rated.


What kind of round were you using, and what, if any, choke?

I can reach out and punch giant holes in things at 100 yards with mine, and I know of folks who can do farther. I've also seen modified 870's put an entire shell of 00 within a five inch circle at 20 yards.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Guess I side with the 30 cal crowd, got a 760 in 06, but my mbr is the m1a.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

12 3" 00 
The pattern was nuts.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I would have to go with a shotgun. To me that is the most obvious. Then my personal preference would be a .30 caliber rifle. As far as that goes, if you want an AR and also need a longer range rifle, why not go with a AR-10 type rifle in .308? 

As for the multiple caliber discussion, another way of looking at it is if the SHTF and you are scrounging ammo, the more calibers of firearms that you have the more likely you will have a firearm that can use the different ammo you might find. My sons and I all have 30-06's, but the different caliber of firearms theory gives me an excuse to buy different firearms....as if I need one.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Sarkus said:


> Along with other things I'm doing to prepare (including reloading), I've been adding to my gun collection in the last few years. What I'm trying to do is cover my bases so that I have something in the safe for most situations I might encounter. What I have so far:
> 
> - Mini 14 (223/556)
> - two 9mm, one 45ACP handguns
> ...


AR, Mosin Nagant, AK,


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> AR, Mosin Nagant, AK,


I've thought about the AK, SKS, Mini 30, and Mosin a lot, but while I may someday get one, I feel like none of those are necessary given the most common calibers one is likely to come across in an SHTF scenario. Meaning that for a gun like that I'd have to figure on what I stockpile as very possibly being all I'd have. Not to mention the reloading complications.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Mosin because it is so cheap to get it, accessories and a can of ammo. Not buying a Mosin and a 1911 while I was in my gun buying mood was my mistake.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Not gonna read through all, no time. But Shotty is on the list for sure, and not that 5.56 isn't good you may want to look into .308.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Mossberg shotgun, 500/590 or the 590A1, and not just because Denton likes them...:lol:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would look into getting a 22-250 30-30 30-06 270 308 22 mag 17 hmr 45-70 50bmg. 410 20 16 12 and 10 gage in pump shot gun and semi automatic. Then broaden your base of pistol calibers.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

30 cal bolt action and 12GA pump shotgun are obvious choices. However, I'd also submit a .357 revo is a good choice as well. .38/.357 are versatile and fairly common.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Just about any bolt action rifle would be more accurate than a mini-14. And a shotgun is a must for close range defense. The bolt action should be in a caliber suitable for hunting big game (deer). The .223 is a marginal deer caliber. 30.06 would be a good choice, ammo is available just about anywhere. Can't go wrong with the antique 30.06. IMO


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My top 5 must have,22 lr,semiautomatic MBR(insert caliber of choice),bolt rifle of at least 30 caliber,12 ga shotgun with 3 barrels(18.5 HD,long with chokes,slugs),handgun,your choice. JMHO.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AR-10 in 308. Lots of ammo available, long range capable. One gun will easily cover all the bases your missing. Heck you could even ditch the Mini. I would suggest a Ruger SR 762, but there are other cheaper choices. 

Sure a shotgun is a nice weapon but the limited range and weight of ammo would be my last choice. There are millions of them around and you can pick one up anytime. Get the AR-10 while they are cheap and available. They will be the first thing banned or balloon in price the next time.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Chipper said:


> AR-10 in 308. Lots of ammo available, long range capable. One gun will easily cover all the bases your missing. Heck you could even ditch the Mini. I would suggest a Ruger SR 762, but there are other cheaper choices.
> 
> Sure a shotgun is a nice weapon but the limited range and weight of ammo would be my last choice. There are millions of them around and you can pick one up anytime. Get the AR-10 while they are cheap and available. They will be the first thing banned or balloon in price the next time.


I love the 308 cartridge, but I don't love it as my main SHTF rifle. Mainly due to the weight of the rifle and the weight of the ammo. From my perspective, I've concluded that 223/556 is the way to go for that purpose. I may very well go 308 or 30-06 for the bolt rifle (most likely Ruger) that I will inevitably get. However, as noted by others in this thread (and my brother), bolt rifles and shotguns are always cheap and easy to pick-up, while AR's are currently cheap and may not be easy to find when the next mass shooting incident happens.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sarkus an AR-10 would be good, you need to carry it around and get used to the weight of any weapon. Its perfect for your expansion IMO.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

My brother-in-law and I both have homes on the same 50 acres. I was over his place today and he was lamenting that he only had a 12 gauge and a .22. I went home and rooted through the safe and pulled out the old Enfield .303. I walked back over and gave him the gun with 200 rounds. I told him that he was responsible for defending his side of the property. Having a selection to pick from ..... how can that be a bad thing??


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

.22 pistol
9mm pistol
270 huntimg rifle 
Sks x 2 and a few crates of ammo (a few of those 30 round tapcos wouldnt hurt either)
Sub 270 for a mosin and a crate or 3 of ammo for hunting
22 rifle for small game 
Shotty of your choosing. 870 rem for this cat. In Canuck town we can have 12 inch barrel. Full choke with buckshot is a definite home protector. Some say too much. I think its easier to patch holes in the wall than in me. 

Food is more important and so is meds. But when u got a handle on that its time to know how to keep it. 

This thread got me thinking and id love an old coach gun with a 12.5 barrel


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sarkus said:


> What I have so far:
> 
> - Mini 14 (223/556)
> - two 9mm, one 45ACP handguns
> ...


Get a shotgun next. Then move on to the 30 caliber of your choice.


----------



## NOMISS (Aug 31, 2014)

Capitalise on what you have with plenty of traing and use, then supplement the firearms, as stated already by someone else above - add the ability to illuminate possible threats at night or low light with mounted flashlight or even strobe systems, then train at night with these systems.
More often though the choice to enhance a firearm with various attachments can be just as costly - and in many ways very easily cost more than the original investment in the firearm.
Take me for example, i started with my AR, i made it as hard wearing as i possibly could with milled receivers, chrome plated barrel etc etc, then i realised it really was a daytime only gun - so i did some research and started to enhance the capability of my rifle by buying a Surefire M300 Scout Light, this was a fantastic addition for dark indoors areas - and obviously at night, but very soon i realised that by using the weaponlight i was highlighting myself as the source, so i put an IR Vampire head on the light so i could use it with my NVG without being obviously overt.
I then realised after a short time training with the system that it was quite impractical to attempt aiming with the NVG i was using with the system - so this then lead to the purchase of a adjustable visible/non-visible spectrum laser to help me aim, kind of like a poor mans ATPIAL/DBAL system.
The cost of these items was considerably more than the rifle system itself but now i have a true "fight-at-night" capability, ringing steel plates out to 150-200m on a cloudy night and out to 300m on a clear moonlit night.
Hope i helped.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

When it rains it pours, I guess. Good thing I have a big umbrella!

So my local Walmart just put a bunch of guns on clearance at really good prices. They had a Bushmaster AR for $499. Yeah, I know that isn't a great AR, but at the price I wasn't passing it up even if it becomes an investment for the next "assault rifle" scare. They also have a two other guns I'm seriously looking at - a Remington 783 308 bolt rifle for under $250 and a Remington 887 tactical 12ga for $270. Grabbing both of those at those prices will be hard to pass up because for ~$500 I'd fill the big holes in my collection with new guns.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sarkus said:


> So my local Walmart just put a bunch of guns on clearance at really good prices. They had a Bushmaster AR for $499. Yeah, I know that isn't a great AR, but at the price I wasn't passing it up even if it becomes an investment for the next "assault rifle" scare.


They're not horrible guns. It's pretty easy to bring them up to par, all you have to do is drop in a new BCG, replace the barrel, swap out the trigger with a nice milspec replacement, put your favorite furniture on it and wala. Easy peasy. In reverse, you could pop out the takedown pins, put them in a Wyndham, and off you go.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)




----------

